# Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay airport transportation



## pearl6911 (Nov 3, 2005)

The transportation service for Pueblo Bonito Emerald Bay in Mazatlan requires a minimum of 2 people per reservation and will charge double for one person reservation.  Has anyone had any experience with the standard van service from the airport to Emerald Bay?  How much?


----------



## FrankO (Nov 3, 2005)

pearl6911, am unsure if i can help, but will try. I don't know of any "standard van" transportation service from the airport to PBEB. I have used both PB van service and taxis to and from both PB propertys. Unless you can find someone to share a cost of a taxi (i'm assuming you are traveling alone) it would still be cheaper to use PB van. You would pay a 2 person min. of $37.00 USD for a round trip. A taxi, round trip,if you couldn't find someone to share the cost, would cost approx. $50.00 USD. The taxi cost is per taxi, wether it is one person or 4 people being transported. If there are 3 people in your party, its a wash as far as cost between PB van and a taxi. Hope this helps.


----------



## pearl6911 (Nov 5, 2005)

Thanks, FrankO, guess I am spoiled by the economical transportation in Mazatlan.  Will book the PB Van.


----------



## therobert (Jan 20, 2006)

*Question on PB airport transportation*

I have been to Mazatlan 4 times and each time have taken a taxi from the airport to PB Emerald Bay. My question is if the arranged transportation for PB is better than the taxi. Does it make any other stops or does it go directly to the PB's (both or just one of them?) My wife and I traveling in two weeks with another couple. They are staying at the old place and we are staying Emerald Bay. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## readyalready (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm sure it varies.  I used the PB van last may on a slow day and there was my friend and I and one other couple who got dropped off at a non PB resort on the way to EB.  They wanted us to get on the van so early for the return to the airport that we just bagged it and paid the extra for a taxi.  I would just do the taxi for greater flexibility.


----------



## mitchy (Jan 9, 2011)

Check out the company's reputation. You can read up on reviews and past experiences online or ask for a referral through one of the corporations in the area to see which company they've had good experiences with.
[spam link removed - Makai Guy, BBS Administrator]


----------



## joe-holiday (Dec 24, 2012)

What are the best options for 5 people from MZT to PUeblo Bonito Emerald Bay. Sounds like a cab is out.. Oh and on the return there will be 3 people on one day and 2 people on a different day
Joe


----------

